# Packers vs. Steelers: what's your take on the Super Bowl?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

As a Wisconsin resident, I won't surprise anyone by announcing my alliegance to the Green Bay Packers.








data:image/jpg;base64,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

What's your take on the Super Bowl?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I grew up in Green Bay, so I'm with you Mezz. GO PACK!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I too grew up in Wisconsin. Up until yesterday I thought it would be Bears vs. Jets going to the Super Bowl.....man was I wrong!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Of course it will be the Packers!!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chefross said:


> I too grew up in Wisconsin. Up until yesterday I thought it would be Bears vs. Jets going to the Super Bowl.....man was I wrong!!!


Ye of little faith!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Go Packers!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm from Pittsburgh... GO STEELERS!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Eesh. First Styx, now the Steelers. Why exactly do we put up with you, Jim?

The Steelers are actually my favorite AFC team, I've liked them since the Rocky Bleier days.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Oh Jim! So bright and yet so.... But I guess we all are entitled to our little eccentricities!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My husband and I are usually rather indifferent to sports, but we've been bitten this year. Maybe it was that Favre moved on /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gifbut we're actually having friends over to watch the game. On our 52" TV. Which we bought so we could watch nature programming! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

*GO PACK !!!*


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

As 40-year Chicago-area residents, we are... lukewarm Bears fans.

We are, however, sort-of-rabid Stillers fans. My daughter and her family moved to Picksburg about six years ago and, about three days after arriving, were rabid Stillers fans. The whole dang town is. Every game weekend, everybody in town wears the jersey, including, on Fridays, the staff and the executives at her office. My daughter has a tailgate party (even with only the family) every game day. We picked up her enthusiasm on various visits, and made sure we had a Terrible Towel to wave for good luck during games.

The Terrible Towel was launched by a long-time and well-liked Piksburg sports broadcaster to let people show support for the team. ALL sales proceeds go to a local childrens' charity. So- we bought one. Don't know where the name came from.

Watch the shots of the stands this Sunday. There will be...several...Terrible Towels on display./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif

Trying to give you outlanders a little insight on the local dialect, too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Mike

Have a great weekend.

Mike


----------



## ilovepackers (Feb 1, 2011)

my dad from green bay I'm from somewhere else but my favorite team is PACKERS !!!
GO *pack* GO!


> they are going to kill the steelers


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif

lol im cool


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Ouch! I'm even getting it from Pete! I see Greg has gotten to you. So let me just say this, again:

GO STEELERS!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

* Need I say more?? Go Pack Go!!*


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

GO COWBOYS !!!!!!

Oh wait, I'm sorry, we're just hosting.

Forgot we s  k.

It was cheaper to get a table up close to see Prince @ a small venue, than seats for the game.

Although JerryWorld offered season seat and suite holders 800. tickets to stand outside

and watch the game on a screen. Today it's 13 deg. snow tonight with rolling blackouts all through the state.

Go Steelers

Wasn't that the home of Iron City Beer?

The stale pale ale with the foam on the bottom.

pan


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

The veggies are washed and cut, the fruit is ready to be cut for salad, the salmon spread made, the almond macaroons dipped in chocolate, and the guests will be here before long. One of them is bringing the beer, as I have no idea what to purchase or how much. One guy is bringing Irish whiskey, so that'll put a shine on things!

Whichever team you're rooting for, I hope you have fun watching the game.

Mezz /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

-2 1/2
O/U - 44 1/2

These 2 teams are similarly built and very evenly matched. I think that a lot of luck and good bounces will have a lot to do w/ the outcome. Stopping the run is important, but won't stop either QB. Both have ratings over 100 when the run isn't working and both can handle good pass-rush defenses. Both offenses are well aware of the other defense and vice versa. Just for fun, the _*O/U on 53 1/2 is +280, and overtime is +800.*_

I'm going w/:







26 - 21

I'm a fan of 'da BEARS. I would not mind a big Steeler victory, including a lot of Packer injuries.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

IceMan said:


> I'm a fan of 'da BEARS. I would not mind a big Steeler victory, including a lot of Packer injuries.


You hope for injuries? Seriously, what is wrong with you?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Not to rub anyone's noses in it, but...*PACKERS WIN!!!!*


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with me. I'm a BEAR fan, I seriously dislike the Packers. Now just like a whole lot of other times, you have read way more into what I said than was really there. Did I say "maimed" or "crippled"?. NO. Did I say I wanted to see a career-ending injury? NO. Was I at all upset to see Woodson out of the game? No. That is part of the game. Boo-Hoo. I've just gone through 2 weeks of hearing about the Bears' QB Jay Cutler not being a real player, not having any toughness, blah blah yatta yatta, after a game-ending injury.

I have no idea if you know anything about this game, but it's a very painful memory for me, a BEAR fan.

_In a 1986 game against the Green Bay Packers, [QB Jim] McMahon sustained a season ending injury when defensive lineman Charles Martin grabbed him from behind and body-slammed him to the ground on his previously injured shoulder (after McMahon had passed the ball for an interception and officials had turned their attention downfield)._

There was no reason for this, both players were well away from the play, and would have no further impact on it's outcome. It ended McMahon's season. I seriously dislike the Packers. I don't like the Vikings either. I really hate the Red Wings and I can't stand the Mets. I'm a sports fan, a Chicago sports fan.

I'm sorry if you didn't care for what I had to say. I'm sorry being that you are a moderator that you didn't just have the courtesy to ask me in a PM to edit my post. That I would have done very quickly. I'm also sorry that since you asked me publicly if there was anything wrong with me that I had to make this post now.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

IceMan said:


> There is nothing wrong with me. I'm a BEAR fan, I seriously dislike the Packers. Now just like a whole lot of other times, you have read way more into what I said than was really there. Did I say "maimed" or "crippled"?. NO. Did I say I wanted to see a career-ending injury? NO. Was I at all upset to see Woodson out of the game? No. That is part of the game. Boo-Hoo. I've just gone through 2 weeks of hearing about the Bears' QB Jay Cutler not being a real player, not having any toughness, blah blah yatta yatta, after a game-ending injury.
> 
> I have no idea if you know anything about this game, but it's a very painful memory for me, a BEAR fan.
> 
> ...


There was no reading into it on my part. You said injured, a term which includes all the specific terms you just laid out. Even if it didn't, it doesn't say much for you that you would wish any type of harm upon someone over a game. Personally, I don't want to see injuries. I want my team to win against the best the other team has to offer.

As far as the moderator thing goes, you didn't say anything that disagrees with Cheftalk's posting guidelines. I disagreed with it independently of Cheftalk rules and it would have been an abuse of my status as a moderator to edit your post or ask you to do so.

I agree with you on the Cutler issue, though. It's incomprehensible to me that someone would think that he came out of an NFC championship game for anything other than good reason.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Christina Aguilera stunk.

Note to pop singers-more notes do not make for a better song. Leave the vocal hysterics out of it and get the lyric right.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

A long time ago I saw Frank Sinatra on a TV talk show. He was asked why he always held his hat down in front of him when he sang the anthem. He respose was, _"It's simple, I've got the words in there. I'm not going to get them wrong". _The Star Spangled Banner is not an easy song to sing properly. The key trick is to just sing it out strong and don't mess with it. I really can't stand singers who's egos are so much bigger than their skill-set. Don't act like every time is an audition for _American Idol_.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

That was the sorriest, most egotistical  rendition of the National Anthem I have ever heard.

The reviews, today, of the commercials were uniformly negative, too. Unfunny, hard to follow and, in several cases, pretty coarse.

Considering I was rooting for the Stillers, the whole evening was pretty much a bust.  But, I stuck it out to the bitter end.

Mike


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My husband and I don't normally watch sports at all, but we enjoyed watching the game. We didn't like the commercials (well, there were one or two we did- but they must have been forgettable), I didn't like the rendition of the national anthem (I'd prefer "America the Beautiful" be our anthem as it's about the natural beauty of the land, not about a battle).

Our friends had a good time at our home. We'll do it again next year *WHEN THE PACKERS GO TO SUPERBOWL XLVI!!!!! *

If they don't make it, we'll be doing something else on a quiet Sunday evening.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

> I'd prefer "America the Beautiful" be our anthem as it's about the natural beauty of the land, not about a battle.


Gotta agree with you there Mezzaluna. I love that song, especially how the lyric seems to be a prayer for the preservation of all that is good and beautiful in our county and its people and for those ideals that we all strive to embody. Plus, just about anybody can sing it without shrieking on the high notes.

I love the honest-to-goodness country itself, and its people, not the scrap of fabric that represents as an icon. I also don't love the way many people abuse that icon in the name of patriotism.

For one, take it down when the sun goes down ad don't allow it to get dirty, faded and shredded.


----------

